# S3, A3 Cab arriving at dealers NOW



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Got a text w/ a couple pics from my awesome salesman. Not available for sale yet. Just for preview.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Seriously?

****ing :banghead: wrenches. :banghead:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So...dealers are getting cars to show off like they did with the A3 a month before they started showing up? 

If that's the case, my car better start moving through production soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Mmmmmm


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

show me my money, err I mean my ss seats.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lilmira said:


> show me my money, err I mean my ss seats.


That.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

take interior pic puh leasee


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm reasonably certain that doesn't look like an S3 badge on the rear. Anyone else?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm reasonably certain that doesn't look like an S3 badge on the rear. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Is the A3 badge red and black? The "S" looks red and black in both photos.

Looks like the photo of the badge to me


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm reasonably certain that doesn't look like an S3 badge on the rear. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It's definitely the S3 logo. I think the red on red is making it look weird.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

looks legit to me. where is op located?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Frustrating for folks who've been watching this car for a couple years, put a deposit down, and don't even have confirmation that their build is in the pipeline.

And like others have said, why no shot of the seats?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> Frustrating for folks who've been watching this car for a couple years, put a deposit down, and don't even have confirmation that their build is in the pipeline.
> 
> And like others have said, why no shot of the seats?


They're not going to be the SS seats, anyway, so I don't even care. That will be the undoing of this thing for me, sadly.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> They're not going to be the SS seats, anyway, so I don't even care. That will be the undoing of this thing for me, sadly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


^^:thumbup:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Any interior shots so we can get confirmation on what's shipping?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Few more. Apparently the car is AoA care thats making the tour to get people pumped for the release.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yikes. That first photo makes the grille look terrible. Red isn't doing the car any favors, either.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

So based on this, the S3 does come with stitched leather accents, even without the ss seats.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Someone alluded to a standard stitched console lid in another thread. The small fragment of the rear door that I can see doesn't lead me to believe the door armrests are stitched. We also can't see the knee bolsters, but I've been given no reason to believe they're covered in leather, either.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

No diamond stitching? I need to cancel my order if that's the case


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

chrixx said:


> No diamond stitching? I need to cancel my order if that's the case


No. That will be on the super sport seats only. We're still several months out on those.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

jebus that headrest LOL hilarious looks out of proportion

got this from reddit

i prefer this headrest LOL


















more here
http://imgur.com/a/GP4QP


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dat Shiraz Red! 

Here's some good headrest porn for you... :banghead:


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> No. That will be on the super sport seats only. We're still several months out on those.


Hang on. That means the brochure that my dealer showed me is misleading. It says "black with diamond stitching" and my Audi brand specialist thought that was the case too, just not SS seats. This is HUGE disappointment. So I am spending 50k on a car and nobody knows what I am actually getting, having to do my own research here.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


>


I am ok with these. Not thrilled, but ok. Hey I get the car months sooner, have full power seats, and do not have to worry about dirt too much. The subtle S3 in there is cool in its own way. Also it is hard to compare these with all the excellent professional pictures of the super sport seats. In person I believe these will be fine for me.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

The cab looks fantastic (and convertibles don't do much for me). And, jeez, I never realized how bad the headrests were on the S3/A3. The photo of the brown ones is laughable.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> I am ok with these. Not thrilled, but ok. Hey I get the car months sooner, have full power seats, and do not have to worry about dirt too much. The subtle S3 in there is cool in its own way. Also it is hard to compare these with all the excellent professional pictures of the super sport seats. In person I believe these will be fine for me.


Are they full power seats though? I thought that base sport seats are manual just like the SS seats. If they are power, I don't understand how the SS seats aren't as well. It's literally the same design except for the integrated headrest.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

chrixx said:


> Hang on. That means the brochure that my dealer showed me is misleading. It says "black with diamond stitching" and my Audi brand specialist thought that was the case too, just not SS seats. This is HUGE disappointment. So I am spending 50k on a car and nobody knows what I am actually getting, having to do my own research here.


That's correct. I received confirmation from AoA that the document you mention is incorrect and should not have been circulated. It also mentioned fine nappa leather. Don't get your hopes up on that, either. 

As petty as it sounds, that document, along with the true lead time for the proper seat, is why I now have a deposit down on another car.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Lpforte said:


> Are they full power seats though? I thought that base sport seats are manual just like the SS seats. If they are power, I don't understand how the SS seats aren't as well. It's literally the same design except for the integrated headrest.


Supposed to be, yes. I actually would prefer manual seats, anyhow. I can dial them in much quicker than the motors will allow- and without memory, it's sort of worthless to me. The only upside would be if the seat could move to an exit position when I turn the car off and then return to a drive position when I turn it back on.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> That's correct. I received confirmation from AoA that the document you mention is incorrect and should not have been circulated. It also mentioned fine nappa leather. Don't get your hopes up on that, either.
> 
> As petty as it sounds, that document, along with the true lead time for the proper seat, is why I now have a deposit down on another car.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


There's nothing petty about it. This is an all new vehicle, and its launch is a big deal. You'd think they'd take the time to get it right. It's not like this is a MY changeover where some minor options got added/dropped and they forgot to update the documentation. Someone put this brochure together by hand and added things which make the interior seem much more premium/upscale than it is. Things they said are standard aren't even currently available as options. It's one thing if they have some pictures with an asterisk that says "only available as part of option package xxx." They straight up said things come with the car that don't.

Hanlon's razor says never attribute to malice that which can be explained by stupidity. If it weren't for the incompetence already displayed by Audi, I'd just assume someone did it on purpose to trick buyers. They probably knew a lot of people don't want to spend 50k for a car that has an identical interior to the base A3 (minus the steering wheel and some accent stitching).

I have to imagine a lot of purchasers are going to be pissed when their cars get here in a few weeks/months and look/feel nothing like what they were told they were getting. I'd cancel my order immediately and go over to the BMW dealer.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Someone alluded to a standard stitched console lid in another thread. The small fragment of the rear door that I can see doesn't lead me to believe the door armrests are stitched. We also can't see the knee bolsters, but I've been given no reason to believe they're covered in leather, either.


I think just look at any Milano outfitted car and you'll have your answer on what's leather for the base sport seats. The stitching and S3 in the seats are probably the differentiator.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> The cab looks fantastic (and convertibles don't do much for me). And, jeez, I never realized how bad the headrests were on the S3/A3. The photo of the brown ones is laughable.


I don't mind the seats at all honestly, I think they look good other than those headrests. Waaay too large. I think one of my early tasks will be to source the Euro headrests.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Lpforte said:


> Hanlon's razor says never attribute to malice that which can be explained by stupidity.


I like that. Not sure how I've not heard that in nearly 30 years, but... glad I know it now. 



Lpforte said:


> I have to imagine a lot of purchasers are going to be pissed when their cars get here in a few weeks/months and look/feel nothing like what they were told they were getting. *I'd cancel my order immediately and go over to the BMW dealer.*


I'm at least somewhat hopeful that others will do the same, though it doesn't have to be BMW. 

General statement below...

Look, I realize automakers are under increased scrutiny these days by the "enthusiast" element who follows new car launches more closely than most would consider healthy. I also have come to realize that some of the same frustrations re: unclear or untimely information are expressed about other automakers; it's not just Audi. I recall seeing it here with regard to the 2-series launch from someone who was considering the S3 and the 2-series (he went with the 2), and I see it where I am now for the car I'm concurrently holding with a reservation. The difference, in Audi's case, is that the S3 is _not_ a limited-production car; my other option is. Also, Audi contributed to their own situation by debuting a *production* S3 nearly two years before showroom availability of that production S3. Yes, some may consider that to be an unfair statement as the S3 will be available for purchase roughly 17 months after its US debut (March 2013 to September 2014), but I maintain that the car they showed (with super sport trim), which won't be showroom-ready until February 2015 _under the best of circumstances_, is what counts.

I still have my deposit in place for the S3, but the likelihood of an actual purchase is withering away.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> I think just look at any Milano outfitted car and you'll have your answer on what's leather for the base sport seats. The stitching and S3 in the seats are probably the differentiator.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what everyone should be expecting. We have absolutely no reason to believe otherwise now that the "swatch book" fumble has been clarified.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> That's correct. I received confirmation from AoA that the document you mention is incorrect and should not have been circulated. It also mentioned fine nappa leather. Don't get your hopes up on that, either.
> 
> *As petty as it sounds, that document, along with the true lead time for the proper seat, is why I now have a deposit down on another car.*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Another car?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Another car?


Yeah I heard from a reliable sources brother-in-law that Dan put in a deposit on the new MY of this.

http://jpx.responsejp.com/jpx/images/2011/08/25/161320_4.jpg?fit=normal

You heard it here first.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> I like that. Not sure how I've not heard that in nearly 30 years, but... glad I know it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO Dan what the heck are you going to get. A BMW 750i sport with m package


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

jrwamp said:


> Another car?


Yep..



Xanlith said:


> Yeah I heard from a reliable sources brother-in-law that Dan put in a deposit on the new MY of this.
> 
> http://jpx.responsejp.com/jpx/images/2011/08/25/161320_4.jpg?fit=normal
> 
> You heard it here first.


My $ is on a Volvo S60 or V60 Polestar.

(sorry for letting the cat out of the bag, Dan).


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

T1no said:


> more here
> http://imgur.com/a/GP4QP


Thanks for the link


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm told that US dealers received allocations for S3 production in September for October delivery. We will see "launch" cars (Daytona Grey P+ w/ nav, LED headlights, 19" performance package, and red calipers) in August. For those who have ordered but seem to be stalled, that may be why- AoA hadn't released allocations for your orders to link up to in the production schedule.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

My sales guy told me yesterday that he has an Ice Silver w/ magma interior about 3 weeks out so that supports what you are hearing Dan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm told that US dealers received allocations for S3 production in September for October delivery. We will see "launch" cars (Daytona Grey P+ w/ nav, LED headlights, 19" performance package, and red calipers) in August. For those who have ordered but seem to be stalled, that may be why- AoA hadn't released allocations for your orders to link up to in the production schedule.


I would've liked to get it sooner, but this isn't terrible news. I may end up getting it right around my birthday then, which could be a nice little 30th birthday present to myself.  I originally wanted it in August to September so that I could take it to H20i at the end of September, but realistically getting it in October gives me more time to part out/figure out what to do with my current car. So it's a blessing in disguise. Not to mention more time to just pad my bank accounts with extra money for the purchase.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> I would've liked to get it sooner, but this isn't terrible news. I may end up getting it right around my birthday then, which could be a nice little *30th birthday* present to myself.  I originally wanted it in August to September so that I could take it to H20i at the end of September, but realistically getting it in October gives me more time to part out/figure out what to do with my current car. So it's a blessing in disguise. Not to mention more time to just pad my bank accounts with extra money for the purchase.


That was my original intention, and it may still happen if I go with my other option. My prior username, BRM10984, made my birthday a bit more obvious. So... am I older than you?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> That was my original intention, and it may still happen if I go with my other option. My prior username, BRM*10984*, made my birthday a bit more obvious. So... am I older than you?


If that means the 9th, you've got me by a day. 10th here. :wave:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> if I go with my other option


You certainly are being coy about this :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> If that means the 9th, you've got me by a day. 10th here. :wave:


I have a friend who is one day younger than me as well. Too funny...


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

So now I finally understand why the SS seats are such a big deal because all other S cars have special seats compared to non-S counterparts and they are standard. This car is everything I want but I am so annoyed that it's going to be a 2.5 year old car by the time these are available if I wait for them.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Lpforte said:


> Are they full power seats though? I thought that base sport seats are manual just like the SS seats. If they are power, I don't understand how the SS seats aren't as well. It's literally the same design except for the integrated headrest.


Here is how I understand it:



The standard seat means "Eight-way power front driver seat w/ four-way power lumbar adjustment for driver".
The sport seat means "Twelve-way power front seats including four-way power lumbar adjustment".
The super sport (ss) seat is manual for driver and passenger, but I believe it has the power four way lumbar adjustment.

It is a frustrating compromise. For the S3 I would like to have power everything for driver and passenger with memory, the leather upgrade, and the cool looking diamond stitching with color matching (red, blue, or silver). Alas that is not even an option, even though we saw some picture of this (remember the Sepang Blue thread?). Part of the reason I am ok with the sport seat is I want the power adjustments for both driver and passenger. I think it is easier to make finer adjustments. The smaller headrest in the SS looks sleeker, but larger headrest might be more comfortable, especially for the passenger.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I have to imagine we can buy the eurospec headrests without that much effort. Might not be cheap but cant imagine thats going to be a big deal.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> Here is how I understand it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're familiar with the mk6 GTI, the super sports are basically the 4 door GTI seats. Manual sliding but power lumbar. That's where I kind of cooled on the SS seats and became ok without having them. While I understand the whole Nappa instead of Milano leather argument, and 'extended' leather, the seat itself is basically aesthetic differences. The bolstering is the same. Actual functionality is actually less. And I know that having manual adjust isn't that big of a deal, I have it on my GTI and don't have any problems with it. But for a lot of people, they will see it as a compromise in it's own right. The same way people would complain if there wasn't power folding mirrors/auto dimming mirrors, etc. "I CAN'T BELIEVE ON A $50K CAR IT DOESN'T HAVE YADDA YADDA YADDA....."


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> I have to imagine we can buy the eurospec headrests without that much effort. Might not be cheap but cant imagine thats going to be a big deal.


Agreed, it won't be difficult. That's my only gripe with the sport seats, the headrests look out of proportion. Easy fix.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

How about full power SS seats, Audi? Like every other S car?


Way not to...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ChrisFu said:


> How about full power SS seats, Audi? Like every other S car?
> 
> 
> Way not to...


Hey, that's just for the A3, no one said anything about the S3 being uncompromised :laugh:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> My sales guy told me yesterday that he has an Ice Silver w/ magma interior about 3 weeks out so that supports what you are hearing Dan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't believe there will be Ice Silver S3's in the US since that color was replaced by Florett. Unless it's a launch thing?


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

I cannot see where Dan posted what car he is getting if its not a S3 . Dan why so shy these days


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

In one of these areas he mentioned a V or S60 polestar I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

jrwamp said:


> In one of these areas he mentioned a V or S60 polestar I believe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. That's the other candidate.


----------



## 87Juliet (Nov 7, 2013)

We've had S3's since late 2013, the S-Sports Seats are an option for us and forces fine Nappa leather (about a ZAR25000/$2500 option). No power seats available for A3/S3 here. 

S3, in all it's forms, are a 7 to 9 month wait from order!

A3 Cabrio we've had since May, not exactly flying out the door...

Jacques
Cape Town, South Africa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm told that US dealers received allocations for S3 production in September for October delivery. We will see "launch" cars (Daytona Grey P+ w/ nav, LED headlights, 19" performance package, and red calipers) in August. For those who have ordered but seem to be stalled, that may be why- AoA hadn't released allocations for your orders to link up to in the production schedule.


Will the "launch" cars have any other options? Is it safe to assume they'll have a black interior?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Those were the only options he told me. If I had to guess, yes- black interiors.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Those were the only options he told me. If I had to guess, yes- black interiors.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


How does one go about ordering one of these? Both main Audi dealers in my area have heard nothing about this. I am tempted to order a Daytona unit even with the lack of SS seats since that was my first choice of colour.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I got the impression that they won't allow them to be ordered. I also expect that they will have to be kept as demonstrators for a specified period of time, but I hope for the sake of someone who wants to buy one that you can get around that. If I can get more info, I'll let you know.

Brian (ProjectA3) had alluded to a launch edition a while back, so I wasn't completely surprised when my salesman told me about it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> Those were the only options he told me. If I had to guess, yes- black interiors.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That's kinda what I'd heard also (broken down by included options but no mention of parking sensor package/convenience/B&O/rear airbags. Seems odd to omit some of the other packages. I would have thought they'd be fully optioned but maybe that's not how initial releases work? I'm guessing black for the interior but considering how often I see the magma option on the seats, who knows.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Daytona over magma... I could see that.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

davewg said:


> Yep..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the exterior design of their hatch back (I can't remember the name of it, not sure if it's still available). My friend had one and the interior felt bland and none of their drive trains are particularly impressive. (engine and trans). But outside I loved it. Step mother is a huge volvo fan.. good cars in general.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

The DarkSide said:


> I really like the exterior design of their hatch back (I can't remember the name of it, not sure if it's still available). My friend had one and the interior felt bland and none of their drive trains are particularly impressive. (engine and trans). But outside I loved it. Step mother is a huge volvo fan.. good cars in general.


C30?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Yeah. .. that's the one!


----------

